# Superdish instead of Dish 1000.2?



## Don_S (Jul 5, 2005)

I am upgrading my E* equipment shortly and have a few questions:

1. I currently have a SuperDish + DPP44 switch combo feeding a 942 DVR and an 811 HD receiver. I am currently only getting the basic ($9.99) HD pack. The SuperDish gets the 110, 119 and 121 birds. To get the additional HD programming, I need to be able to see either the 61.5 or 129 bird.

2. I am planning on getting a ViP 622 and a Vip211 to replace my current DVR / Receiver combination.

3. What are my options as far as the satellite dishes? Will I have to replace the SuperDish with a Dish 1000.2 or can I add a dish 500 to the Superdish / DPP44 to get the 61.5 or the 129 bird? If I go the Dish 1000.2 route, will it be able to see all 4 oribital locations (110,119,121 AND 61.5 or 129)? Also, are the Dish 1000.2 LNBs compatible with the DPP44 or do they come with their own built-in switch?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Don_S said:


> I am upgrading my E* equipment shortly and have a few questions:
> 
> 1. I currently have a SuperDish + DPP44 switch combo feeding a 942 DVR and an 811 HD receiver. I am currently only getting the basic ($9.99) HD pack. The SuperDish gets the 110, 119 and 121 birds. To get the additional HD programming, I need to be able to see either the 61.5 or 129 bird.
> 
> ...


The 1000.2 will only pick up 110,119, and 129. If you need to get 121 still you should stick with the SuperDish and add a separate dish for 61.5/129. You should check to see if the stations you watch on 121 are mirrored to another Dish, you may not need a SuperDish anymore. Also, if they were moved to 118.7 you can might be able to use a Dish1000+ which will pick up 110, 118.7, 119, and 129, all with one dish.


----------



## Don_S (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks, Rob! that was very helpful.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Dish 1000.2 has a 3-LNB head with a built-in DishPro Plus switch, input from a 4th LNB, and outputs to 3 receivers. If you no longer have channels on 121° (many have moved), that would be a good choice, followed by the original Dish 1000.


----------

